# Skull Fogger by Gemmy not Warming up



## Ducky (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi im new hear

Ok so hare it is i have a Skull Foggier was working good today then just up and stopped heating up. It gets power the fuse is good and on this one no lights on the remote are on when heating up. The lights will only come on when it is ready to go but it stopped heating.

It is 700W 
Model No. F-80HB

The tank was half full when it stopped working.

this is the one i have


----------

